# Any experienced lifters use weight gainers to meet there calories?



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

Weight gainers always seemed to me like a thing beginners used to start out however now that I'm trying gain some clean size my calories are always under for the day even though I'll hit my macros due to me preferring 3 large meals a day instead of spacing them out into smaller meals. A weight gainer seems an easy way to get them in if I'm under for the day


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Even hardened pro's use them mate,do whatever it takes to hit your targets.


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

ON serious mass. great stuff


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

I just put oats and whey protein in a shaker with some milk but there is nothing wrong with taking a weight gainer if you can't hit your calories just be careful as a lot of them are full of sugar.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

I used n-large it was nice


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

No, but purely because I've yet to find one that doesn't make my stomach feel like there are aliens inside trying to get out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cnp pro mass is what I use .


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

i use em. very handy to have in the car if you get stuck


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Serious mass, it's just expensive

So I just put oats, peanut butter, evoo and protein powder in with a 1l of whole milk


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

There are some good one out there best to shop around try and avoid the ones that are loaded with sugar


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

The only weigh gainer I have found not rammed full of sugar is Arnolds Iron Mass. Although it is not as high in calories as other gainers the ingredients look top quality. Expensive though.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just make your own?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll probably use bulk powder's weight gainer this year if I need to, 1.3g of sugar per 100g serving so all low GI carbs, not too expensive either.

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-goal/increase-mass/complete-mass-gainer.html


----------

